# Hart Belly Boat



## Chris 85 (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit HART Belly Boaten?

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Hart VI Goliath zulege, da es sich Preis/Leistungstechnisch sehr gut anhört.

Würde mich über ein paar Infos sehr freuen.

:vik:


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Ich habe das Hart Vi Pontoon boat! Habe es aber noch nicht am Wasser testen können. Habe es lediglich einmal im Wohnzimmer aufgebaut und es macht einen robusten Eindruck! Hoffe das ich es nächsten Monat mal schaffe  es auf unserem Vereinssee auszuprobieren!


----------



## dreampike (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Hallo Chris, 
das Hart IV Goliath scheint mir schon sehr groß zu sein. Wie groß bzw. wie schwer bist Du denn? Je geringer Dein Gewicht und je größer das BB, desto windanfälliger wird die Geschichte. Falls Du also eher zu den kleineren oder leichtern Zeitgenossen gehörst, reicht Dir vielleicht ein kleineres BB aus.
Ich selber fahre ein Creek Company U-Boat, ich sitze zwar mit dem Hintern im Wasser, habe aber einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt und liege dadurch sehr stabil im Wasser. Der Wind verbläst mich auch nicht so leicht. Und die große Rückenlehne macht das U-Boat im Vergleich zu den anderen V-Booten unglaublich bequem, ich habe das Gefühl in einem Wohnzimmersessel zu sitzen und kann den ganzen Tag voll entspannt rumpaddeln...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## kempa02 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze das Defender und bin rund um zufrieden. 
Kann zwar keinen Vergleich zu den anderen ziehen, aber für meine Zwecke reicht es locker aus. 

Nur bei den Flossen habe ich nachgebessert.

Grüße :vik:


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

ja die Flossen sind nicht der Hit, ansonsten ein solides Boot für schmales Geld.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Ich habe das Big!
Echtes Top Teil!


----------



## Allrounder0872 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Moin,

Ich fahre das Defender seit letztem Jahr und bin total zufrieden damit. Ein Kollege hat das Große Modell was mir persönlich zu groß wäre wobei es doch schon Vorteile hat...

PS: Heute gehts mal wieder Dorsche jagen...:m


----------



## iltis05 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hart Belly Boat*

Stehe gerade vor dem Probleme welches Hart Belly ich kaufen soll.
Das Hart VI Big oder das Goliath.
Das Hart VI one hab ich schon getestet,etwas zu wenig tragkraft aber sonst Ok.
Ich möchte rechts einen halter für die tote rute montieren und rechts ein kleine Lowrance 3x echolot.
vielleicht kann mir noch jemand was dazu schreiben.
Danke in Voraus
Gruß
iltis


----------

